# Need lighting for a 5g cube



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey, anyone have any suggestions for lighting a 5gcube that measures around 10" all around? I'm looking for around 26 watts. I'm open to DIY and fixtures. I was going to buy the AHsupply 2x13wattkit but they wont have that in stock for a long time....  Help?


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

Lots of people (including me) are using this one. It's readily available, inexpensive, 27w & good color temp ...

27 Watt Desklamp

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

hmm the link doesnt seem to be working..


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I know the light that was recommended above, but you're in Hong Kong (according to your profile) so that light would probably not be easily available there. What about some of the Finnex(-type) lights? The one recommended is a compact fluorescent desk lamp with a 27W bulb. Something similar in HK would likely work nicely as well.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

No, I'm in HK and USA all the time I travel back an forth.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

150w-MH.

Jk :heh:

http://www.adgshop.com/SOLAR_Mini_S_p/108-061.htm

or maybe something like this

http://www.lampsplus.com/Products/desk-lamps/Type_Fluorescent/70989/

good luck


----------

